# Gitterstäbe entfernen?



## Jochen_Schneider (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das angehängte Foto geschossen und finde es recht gelungen, allerdings stören die Drahtseile doch sehr. Ich habe keine Idee, wie ich sie ohne riesigen Aufwand entfernen könnte - erste Versuche mit dem "Healing Brush" und "Clone Stamp" waren nicht besonders erfolgreich.

Weiß jemand zufällig ein gutes Tutorial dazu oder kann mir ein paar Tipps geben?


----------



## Alexander Groß (28. Mai 2006)

Ohne großen Aufwand wirst du das nicht wegbekommen.
Clone Stamp(Kopierstempel) wäre in diesem Fall auch für mich die erste Wahl. 
Aber das braucht Zeit und Geduld.

Zeig doch mal deine Versuche und schreib uns wie du an die Sache herangegangen bist.

Alex


----------



## burnobaby (28. Mai 2006)

Schliesse mich der Meinung von Alesander an. Das Bild muss die in einer möglichst großen Auflösung vorliegen und dann gehts an die Arbeit! Mit dem Stempel sollte es funktionieren. Nimm aber am besten ein Kaffee mit an den PC. Das dauert länger


----------



## Jochen_Schneider (28. Mai 2006)

Au wei, das klingt nach Arbeit  

Leider habe ich nicht allzu viel Zeit zur Verfügung, aber ich werde mal schauen, was sich machen lässt. Wenn jemand noch einen Tipp zum professionellen Umgang mit dem Kopierstempel und/oder Erfahrung mit derartigen Hintergründen hat, dann her damit


----------



## susi22 (28. Mai 2006)

burnobaby hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nimm aber am besten ein Kaffee mit an den PC. Das dauert länger



Allerdings.

Bleibt wirklich nur, so groß zu zoomen bis nix mehr geht und dann mit klein,- weich,- eingestelltem Kopierstempel drüber zu bügeln. Habs eben versucht und klappt wunderbar! Hm koch dir am besten gleich ne ganze Kanne Kaffee Ich habs versucht mit Pinselgröße 5 und Kantenschärfe auf 0%


----------

